
Stallman Quits MIT - smhenderson
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/17/761718975/free-software-pioneer-quits-mit-over-his-comments-on-epstein-sex-trafficking-cas
======
brodouevencode
"quits" vs. "asked to resign" \- these two carry very different
interpretations.

